# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van der Zee (Nijmegen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van der Zee

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Universitair Medisch Centrum St Radboud, afdeling Eerstelijnsgeneeskunde, Nijmegen

Adres: Geert Grooteplein-Noord 21, Nijmegen

Website: www.umcn.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van der Zee*

----------

